# Im desparate!Info please.Hymer B654 MOT Fail headlamp aim



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Guys just had an mot fail on my Hymer 2000w b654.Its a left hand drive but apparently the headlamp beam is pointing in the wrong direction.Strange because the vehicle has had previous mots in the past before i owned it with other garages.Can anyone help with this problem.Do they adjust?

Thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Do a search Richy.

This problem has been discussed at length and on more than one occasion. (I think they are adjustable, but didn't take too much notice since I don't have one.)

Shouldn't be too difficult to find.

Hope you get it sorted

Dave


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

We had a Kanus with the wrong lamps as it was an import.
I had a word with the tester and the fitting of beam deflecters/or blanking was away around the problem.
Might be worth asking.

Andy


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi as stated this has been discussed before, <<<Headlamps>>> if you follow this link Peejay gives a photo and description of where and how.


----------



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

inkey-2008 said:


> We had a Kanus with the wrong lamps as it was an import.
> I had a word with the tester and the fitting of beam deflecters/or blanking was away around the problem.
> Might be worth asking.
> 
> Andy


Do i need uk beam benders though or continental?
If i buy Uk benders wont this send them the wrong way or am i being numb?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Last week my friend had his LHD Spanish registered motorhome MOT'd to enable him to register the vehicle in this country. The MOT inspector put a piece of tape across both headlamps and it sailed through the test.

This week the vehicle was registered in the UK (Brighton) without any trouble.

Drew


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

richyc said:


> inkey-2008 said:
> 
> 
> > We had a Kanus with the wrong lamps as it was an import.
> ...


Hi Richyc,

Ours too passed several MOTs with the continental configuration, until a different tester picked up on it, and told me that he'd fail it next time, if I didn't get them done.

Beam benders will not work with these type of "projection beam" headlamps. They have to be physically rotated a few degrees, as per the link that Les above has provided.

I got Peter Hambilton to sort mine out, (while it was in for other work), and now, I just shove my hand in and rotate the lamps according to which side of the water I am driving on.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Richyc 

Do you want a permanent solution or do you just need it to pass an MOT 

Ian


----------



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

Just a quick note.Eventually i sorted this issue as the mot station i used this year failed the beam. I had inspection covers cut into the wheel arch liners to gain easy access to the back of the lights. I can now service the lights easily.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

would you like to explain what you mean by servicing the headlights.

cabby


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

cabby said:


> would you like to explain what you mean by servicing the headlights.
> cabby


I think OP means to get atthe releasing screws so headlight units can be rotated to the next notch for UK/continental use, ( i did the same to mine as otherwise you need hands & arms that are not only small but double jointed to get at then from the engine compartment.


----------

